# Hello all!



## NoJoBo (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello all. I happened to land on this site while in Google searching for online advice on a couple of situations between my husband and me and a link to one of the threads in this forum showed up, so I began reading and now I would like to join this community and offer and advice I can give as well. I look forward to reading and meeting you all and I hope we can all find what we're looking for. Nice to meet you!


----------



## NoJoBo (Jul 22, 2018)

I can't make any threads in the other forums to post asking for advice. Is this because I'm now? Or is this because I have to pay? Please let me know! I have been looking online for advice and stumbled on this forum. I read through a few of the threads and would like to join the community to contribute my advice to others as well, but am unable to reply... It says I have no permission. Can anyone tell me how I can fix that? Please and thanks!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's because you are new. A lot of new posters need to be approved. I have now approved you to post here on TAM. So welcome to TAM!


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome NoJoBo nice to meet you


----------

